# My first 3rd generation litter



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

I feel like I'm a bit showoffy lately with the new arrivals, but this one is special to me. My girls have given me a new and exciting moment, the first of my bred mice to in turn have their own litter! I know its a big litter and I should have culled a bit, but oh well, whats done is done. Enjoy!

And is that a little dove I see popping up (still improving on pet store stock), or lilac? I know it can change still, but taking all bets!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Since there is no sign of blue I would guess dove is more likely, do you remember if you had any pink eyed babies?

Congrats on the litter, looks like quite a few brindles


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

Lilly said:


> Since there is no sign of blue I would guess dove is more likely, do you remember if you had any pink eyed babies?
> 
> Congrats on the litter, looks like quite a few brindles


There is a mix of both pink and black in all 3 litters i have going right now. Mom in this case also has red eyes.

Also, does anyone else see that Photobucket is saying I pulled the pic, or is that just my work connection today? Odd question I know but photobucket still says I have 4 pics in that album but nothing showing up.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

It's not just your work connection. I clicked the picture, as I'm always interested in seeing someone's litters, and did a little bit of searching on your photobucket before I gave up. Not sure of the cause, but it wouldn't show up. In any case, congratulations on the litter!


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

I made a Facebook Album and made it public, should fix the issue, silly photobucket...

https://www.facebook.com/mlindeland/med ... 969&type=3


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Then yeh I would lean a lot more towards dove than lilac


----------



## LayRong (Jun 16, 2017)

I made a Facebook Album and made it public, should fix the issue, silly photobucket...
บาคาร่า online
goldenslot


----------

